# What is Best Apex,Nova or Trebuchet Launcher?



## riey_jan (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I'm just want to no what the best Launcher your all using now for ICS




                  HTC Desire HD
                            with
              iCeColdSandwich 
               by LorD ClockaN


----------



## stuartrace (Mar 13, 2012)

I've just tried all three (I only had Trebuchet installed initially), and I think I still prefer Trebuchet, though Nova does seem pretty snappy! It doesn't seem to have the buttons set up properly at the bottom of the main home screen however you can customise it of course. But yeah, I think I'll be sticking with Trebuchet for its speed and slickness and options! Unless you can convince me otherwise?


----------



## psmaniac (Mar 13, 2012)

As for me i'll rather use Apex Launcher, it has many customization options and works smooth. However if you prefer simplicity, try trebuchet.


----------



## Archer (Mar 13, 2012)

They're all equally good.  Try all 3 yourself and make your own mind up.  What someone else likes may well not be what you like.  Just make sure to give them a couple of days at least.  10 minutes really isn't enough to decide if you like a launcher or not as most of the features are under-the-hood.


----------



## pspunderground (Mar 13, 2012)

I personally prefer Apex. Nova has been a bad experience for me with EVERY ROM I've tried it with. I have no idea why...


----------



## got556 (Mar 13, 2012)

Apex is the best IMHO.  I too have had bad luck w/ Nova.


----------



## Oberbufdi (Mar 13, 2012)

Apex is very fast i've tried it on my Motorola Razr.


----------



## riey_jan (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. 




                  HTC Desire HD
                            with
              iCeColdSandwich 
               by LorD ClockaN


----------



## kowcop (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer nova myself


----------



## pier11 (Mar 14, 2012)

our community of low memory device thinks Apex is lighter/faster (vs Nova/Trebuchet)


----------



## nonione (Mar 14, 2012)

Plus one for the new apex its like the combination of donate nova and trebuchet 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 14, 2012)

All three as great.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## LukinM26 (Mar 14, 2012)

I prefer Apex - many options like paid Nova Prime, but better!


----------



## sumit28june (Mar 14, 2012)

I've tried Apex & Golauncher HD. I liked GoLauncher more. It was more user-friendly & had better ease of operating with it.


----------



## Jeurum_92 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have tryed them all but Apex was the best.

Trebuchet ****ed up my DHD this morning. After changing the scrolling type it gave nothing more then fc's.

I had to factory reset, because I coudn't use my phone anymore

Now I use my stock Launcher, works fine for me.


----------



## dyna106 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nova for me. it's silkly smooth on my DHD and ongoing development seems promising


----------



## xuul (Mar 14, 2012)

Apex is great I am loving it. 
I'll just sit here and type some mundane_ blah blah blah _so that I kill my stupid five minute sanction. 

I'm only really posting at all in here so I can get up to ten and ask my question.  

Funny how they assume that being "new" to the forums means your an idiot that isn't capable of searching. 

I've been lurking in here for a good year at least, and because I am *incredibly capable of searching I haven't NEEDED to post a question until today*. Now, turns out I CAN'T post because of this presumptuous policy. Go ahead and hate on me, I'm expecting a lot of flack for this. I know this is not the appropriate forum for this post. I don't care. They are wasting my time so I will waste theirs. 

Only 8 more to go. Whoopdi effing dooo....


----------



## Koizuma (Mar 14, 2012)

Nova for me on my cappy, Trebuchet was pretty good. Apex had lag left and right on my cappy


----------



## Jeurum_92 (Mar 14, 2012)

xuul said:


> Apex is great I am loving it.
> I'll just sit here and type some mundane_ blah blah blah _so that I kill my stupid five minute sanction.
> 
> I'm only really posting at all in here so I can get up to ten and ask my question.
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally agree with you, My first Root was now 1.5 years ago, but i'm considered as an n00b, who even needs to watch a video

I need to post in Q&A sections, only to give me te opportunity to ask 1 question in the Dev section...

But back on-topic


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 14, 2012)

*.*

Thread moved to Q&A due to it being a question. Would advise you to read forum rules and post in correct section. 

Failure to comply with forum rules will result in an infraction and/or ban depending on severity of rule break.


----------



## riey_jan (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I'm just want to no what the best Launcher your all using now for ICS




                  HTC Desire HD
                            with
              iCeColdSandwich 
               by LorD ClockaN


----------



## shayshiko (Apr 28, 2012)

*mmmnn...*

so liked my go launcher on my sgs1/2 until ics.
when i get ics on both, i stick with trebuchet - fast and easy!

in my 2 ics tablets im using trebuchet also, maybe ill try apex.


----------



## Coltie (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm using ICS now and its default launcher is Apex [ or atleast on my rom ].
I cant say anything bad about this launcher, but I think it is too complicated.As the guys adviced you to use Trebuchet for simplicity.
Apex has lots of options and it is not bad looking or atleast imo.But anyway, you shouldnt care that much about other people's oppinion.Just find the one that fits your requirements.That one will be the best for you, not the one that everyone has adviced you to use.Good luck.


----------



## dentalguru (May 13, 2012)

*gO LAUNCHER EX*

Go launcher has everything that apex launcher has, also that you can re size icons, also it is totally free.
Now the scrolling is almost free of lags
Smaller dock icons also look pretty much impressive


----------



## tadeas482 (May 13, 2012)

Apex


----------



## TJude (Jun 18, 2012)

shayshiko said:


> so liked my go launcher on my sgs1/2 until ics.
> when i get ics on both, i stick with trebuchet - fast and easy!
> 
> in my 2 ics tablets im using trebuchet also, maybe ill try apex.

Click to collapse



I'm having a problem wth the loss of one icon column when trebuchet auto-rotates.  Anyone fixed this?  If not, do the others have this issue?


----------



## kabelux (Jun 18, 2012)

I like nova launcher. Lifehacker started something to vote best launcher. But i can't post links here yet. 

Good Luck! 

SGSII + ICS 4.0.4 F1 + Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt_att (Jun 18, 2012)

*Apex*

I am using apex for sometime, will spend time to try other two.


----------



## jase_i9100 (Jun 18, 2012)

Apex and Nova are VERY similar to use for settings and speed, on my SGS2


----------



## Oxylomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Trebuchet is the launcher for simplicity that fits for most people.
Apex and Nova are more customizable and a bit slower, but has more functions.

I personally prefer Apex, for my taste it fits almost perfect.


----------



## k1p2n3g4 (Jun 23, 2012)

I used Go Launcher on ARHD 7.0.3 and then moved to Apex on IceColdSandwich. Apex is refreshingly different and simpler to use. Seems lighter on memory too.


----------



## e495957 (Jun 23, 2012)

Trebuchet by far, best developers alongside CM!


----------



## tcapote (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been using Nova and am very pleased. the new version seems to be working very well on my GNEX, good performance, no noticeable hit on battery..


----------



## specialthomas (Jun 23, 2012)

What would be the best paid launcher between nova and Apex. I would love to try but I only wanna pay one.


----------



## AzHavicx (Jun 24, 2012)

I think Apex is the better of the paid but i use both Nova and Apex on a duel rom setup. So it realy depends on what rom and kernel combo your running Also depends on your taste and how u want your phone to look.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## specialthomas (Jun 25, 2012)

AzHavicx said:


> I think Apex is the better of the paid but i use both Nova and Apex on a duel rom setup. So it realy depends on what rom and kernel combo your running Also depends on your taste and how u want your phone to look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer I finally bought Nova launcher after months of using Apex (free version) I am very happy with it it's much smoother and there are every features that I liked in Apex. I'm on a Galaxy Note with Paranoid Android (latest version). I had a big problem of redraws with apex. For the moment, no redraws with apex.


----------



## calsonstyle (Jun 25, 2012)

I prefer Apex for my self


----------



## nhanzes (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried Apex Pro and Nova Prime.
In Nova you can create folders in app drawer, but Apex seems faster in my opinion.


----------



## jonny5449 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm using nova on my optimus s lotz of customization buts all opinion 

sent from futuristic quattrimus optimus s


----------



## joeri_ (Jun 27, 2012)

i prefer also apex
i tried the others, but i always went back to apex


----------



## macqueena (Jun 27, 2012)

I really like the simplicity of Trebuchet , however the SGS3 touchwiz seems to a pretty good job too.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## riey_jan (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I'm just want to no what the best Launcher your all using now for ICS




                  HTC Desire HD
                            with
              iCeColdSandwich 
               by LorD ClockaN


----------



## OscarMike (Jun 27, 2012)

For me its Trebuchet > Nova > S3 Beta launcher > Apex. Apex is the last option


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Jun 27, 2012)

OscarMike said:


> For me its Trebuchet > Nova > S3 Beta launcher > Apex. Apex is the last option

Click to collapse



What is the S3 Beta launcher?  A port of the TW5 launcher from the SGS3?


----------



## germao (Jun 27, 2012)

I prefer apex but nova and apex are quite similar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## OscarMike (Jun 27, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


> What is the S3 Beta launcher?  A port of the TW5 launcher from the SGS3?

Click to collapse



That is correct.


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Jun 27, 2012)

OscarMike said:


> That is correct.

Click to collapse



Where is it available, and does it work on any ROM?


----------



## OscarMike (Jun 27, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


> Where is it available, and does it work on any ROM?

Click to collapse



I've tried it on resurrection remix 2.4.1 - I9100 GS2, and seen noted as launcher on couple other roms. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1666384

God I still have the 5 min post limit.


----------



## dstarfire (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't tried Apex or Nova, but I am a big fan of GO launcher. I've tried trebuchet, but customizing it was a headache so I want back to GO. 

Biggest thing I like about it is that I don't have to recustomize it whenever I change roms.

Also, here's a link to Lifehacker.'s launcher comparison article somebody mentioned previously. 
http://lifehacker.com/5918906/five-best-android-launchers


----------



## alcantarasanchez (Jun 27, 2012)

I tested apex and trebuchet and are very similar, but I prefer apex as it has more customization options and language


----------



## Nazmiik (Jun 27, 2012)

They are equal. The best is you test them and choose one :good:

In my opinion the best is Go Launcher because i don't want to make a full customized home screen, only one nice and beautiful


----------



## vx117 (Jun 27, 2012)

Apex launcher is mostly like Nova launcher as both are very speedy and customizable. The only major difference is that Apex luancher has more features open in its free version. Nova launcher has most of its features locked for its free version.


----------



## Thalinor (Jul 8, 2012)

I am in the exact same boat. I have already bought LP+ and ADW (Both are very outdated and not getting updated) so I am trying to decide which of these two to buy.

Here is the thing, Samsung wants to shove S-Voice down your throat on the GS3 and has disabled access to Voice Search directly. I am rooted on my Verizon GS3, and still can't find a way to directly add a shortcut to Voice Search. Even when you go to the market and look at Voice Search, you do not have the option to open the app, its not in the app tray, and you can not create a shortcut to it to put on your desktop.

Nova Launcher has a built in Voice Search shortcut in Nova actions, making it easy to add to the desktop and restoring Voice Search functionality to the SG3 w/o having to use SVoice as a front end. I am aware you can switch SVoice to use Voice Search (Google) instead of Samsung's Voice Search engine (Vlingo) but you still have to use SVoice front end which is bloated and slow.

I emailed the Apex team (screen shots, etc) and got a blown off response basically one sentence telling me to add the suggestion to their feature request website where people vote on if they want the option or not.  Screw that. Its not a "feature" to have a shortcut to Voice Search built into your home replacement, its basic functionality. What, you cant take the time to send something other then a canned email reply? Thats ok, I will buy Nova instead.

Apex however has a cleaner settings menu, with what looks to be more setting options then Nova.

Below are screenshots of the Voice Search option Nova has which Apex does not include.  I really wish it did because overall Apex seems more complete.


Edit:  Found a work around using Shortcut -> "Activity" and then picking random com.google.android services under "Voice Search" till I found one that launches the voice service directly.  This is the only spot you can find Voice Search if you have a GS3.  Not as clean as having a shortcut from the Home settings, not as pretty of an icon (which can be changed), but it works.  I wish the Apex help support did not blow me off and actually READ my damn email.  They could have easily pointed me in the right direction for this workaround.  Against my better judgement I bought Apex Pro; just wish the dev took time to read support requests.


----------



## alludem (Nov 25, 2012)

*APEX*

Apex is by far the best. Nova seems to be a bit bulky and trebuchet has no swipe functionality. 
All my roms have swipe up for apps and everyone I root or see rooted gets the same treatment.


----------



## signs23 (Nov 25, 2012)

alludem said:


> Apex is by far the best. Nova seems to be a bit bulky and trebuchet has no swipe functionality.
> All my roms have swipe up for apps and everyone I root or see rooted gets the same treatment.

Click to collapse



I had no problems with Trebuchet Launcher, worked without any lags perfect. But for me Go Launcher is the best, to create a perfect Home Screen


----------



## wofulqwerty (Nov 25, 2012)

I think nova is the best. Uses really less ram and is battery friendly


----------



## daviq (Dec 31, 2012)

I too am a Nova user. I find it very stable and easy to customize! It's not overly stuffed with options though, like some other launchers out there, but it does exactly what I need it to do in a fluid way, even though my phone is getting old (SGSII). On the other hand I've also had a VERY good experience with Apex. Trebuchet on the other hand just isn't customizable enough for my taste. In the end I guess it all comes down to what you like. They're are all nice, but if you like to customize go for either Nova or Apex. If I were you I'd just try them all, and then decide which is better for you! Good luck!


----------



## Atrizzain (Jan 2, 2013)

Apex has been good to me, I always come back to it. If speed is more important than functionality, Zeam launcher is good too.


----------



## melos87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Atrizzain said:


> Apex has been good to me, I always come back to it. If speed is more important than functionality, Zeam launcher is good too.

Click to collapse



I use the touchwiz on my GSIII, but now i'll try Apex... thank you!


----------



## tarvomaesepp (Jan 28, 2013)

I prefer trebutchet launcher.


----------



## siccboy (Feb 1, 2013)

I like nova launcher, but I also have apex.


----------



## bu5m4n (Feb 1, 2013)

*launcher*

Apex...best


----------



## riey_jan (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I'm just want to no what the best Launcher your all using now for ICS




                  HTC Desire HD
                            with
              iCeColdSandwich 
               by LorD ClockaN


----------



## Poke851Le (Feb 1, 2013)

*Nova*

Nova is more compatible with any device and it has good performance i think


----------



## Ackiss (Feb 2, 2013)

I think that Apex is smoother of Nova and Trebuchet, but Trebuchet is my favorite because of the simplicity..


----------



## Mudu kai (Jun 14, 2013)

for me NOVA prime is best
speed, smooth & lot of customisations & gestures

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------

from cm10.1 
i think trebuchet (v1.0) is very good from my experience


----------



## spitfire2425 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sense 5. Lol 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## laca77 (Jun 14, 2013)

Apex +1

Simle, fast.. but try all and change that the best for You


----------



## KayxGee1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nova all day. Best performance and customization in my opinion. 

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## blackjohnnyquest (Jun 14, 2013)

What, no love for go launcher. Lmao! I would have to say nova it's very smooth.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iS7N (Jun 14, 2013)

Apex launcher is good


----------



## redstar299 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nova 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rainheart87 (Jun 15, 2013)

In low memory ram use, nova or apex is better?

Sent from my AD683G using xda premium


----------



## shaunhoop1981 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have used nova for about 2 years now and I highly recommend

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Raaj52 (Jun 15, 2013)

I used all the launchers for me Apex is the best..
Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## swaroopg551 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nova

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 15, 2013)

Nova with Prime hands down

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## signs23 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nova Prime, better than cm launcher and go launcher. apex never tested^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maluus (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone compared them by their ram consumption? Trebuchet vs Apex vs. Nova?


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nova


----------



## CreeVal (Jul 13, 2013)

maluus said:


> Anyone compared them by their ram consumption? Trebuchet vs Apex vs. Nova?

Click to collapse



Want to know this as well. Using Tebuchet at the moment but in the market for a new launcher.:good:


----------



## toxicstone (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Launcher EX by far, most Apps they dev is great, only paid for Weather but may go all charity on them.


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 12, 2013)

Trebuchet only lacks icon pack support rest it is good but lags for me whereas nova rocked.

I am currently using action launcher and now I cannot go back to the standard UI of jb as it looks unappealing after using action launcher.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## riey_jan (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I'm just want to no what the best Launcher your all using now for ICS




                  HTC Desire HD
                            with
              iCeColdSandwich 
               by LorD ClockaN


----------



## khozemasaif (Oct 12, 2013)

*Nova Launcher*

Nova Launcher is very nice launcher,,fully customize,fast,smooth and very light on ur mobile..usin it frm yrs on my samsung S1,S2,S3 and Note1..:good::good:


----------



## fkosa (Oct 12, 2013)

I prefer Apex

Sent from my GT-I9295 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sukkukikku (Oct 13, 2013)

Tsf shell

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CLINTZ9 (Oct 13, 2013)

Trechubet is awesome!! :thumbup:

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using xda app-developers app


----------



## Could Be Anyone (Oct 13, 2013)

Out of Apex, Nova or Trechubet I prefer Nova but out of any launcher I use Action Launcher.


----------



## xXx yYy (Nov 4, 2022)

Worthwile to look inside here:
*{Mod edit: Link removed}*


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Nov 4, 2022)

xXx yYy said:


> Worthwile to look inside here:
> *{Mod edit: Link removed}*

Click to collapse


@xXx yYy Link removed! Please refrain in future from sending users to other phone related sites! XDA Forum Rules (excerpt):


> *11. Don’t post with the intention of selling something.*
> 
> Don’t use XDA to advertise your product or service. Proprietors of for-pay products or services, may use XDA to get feedback, provide beta access, or a free version of their product for XDA users and to offer support, but not to post with the intention of selling. This includes promoting sites similar / substantially similar to XDA-Developers.com.
> Do not post press releases, announcements, links to trial software or commercial services, unless you’re posting an exclusive release for XDA-Developers.com.
> ...

Click to collapse



Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------

